# KBC Account split on one account number



## MaryLou123 (21 Jan 2020)

Hi
I have have a mortgage with KBC
One small top up and then the main mortgage
Both are on the same account number
I have received compensation on the "top Up" but not the larger amount
Can any one advise if I should receive compensation on both
I have hired a company to calculate and they have advised that "if" I was on a tracker for the 
larger amount I was over charged by 80,000
Any advice greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## RedOnion (21 Jan 2020)

The single account number is an operational matter.
What matters is what you have contractually. It's common to have 2 completely different terms / contracts on 2 'sub accounts' within the same mortgage account, depending in the lender.


----------



## MaryLou123 (21 Jan 2020)

Many thanks RedOnion.  I took out the main mortgage in 2004 and was fixed for a year then what I paid in 2005 2006 and 2007 varied in the same way as a tracker, and the interest was the same as the tracker rate (according to ECB rates).  I feel I was wrongly taken off the tracker in 2008 but am having difficulty proving this.  any help appreciated thanks


----------



## Qwerty123 (22 Jan 2020)

My mortgage with kbc was drawn down in 2005 in one lump sum. I was on a fixed rate for the first year, then we put one third on a tracker and two thirds on a fixed for 2 years. At the end of the two years the whole loan rolled onto variable so we fixed the whole lot again for 2 years. No tracker option was given. We received redress and compensation for the one third which had been on tracker but not on the two thirds, kbc saying that portion had no entitlement to tracker. It's currently with Padraic Kissane who believes the full loan should have had entitlement to tracker and I'll be fighting my case.


----------



## peemac (25 Jan 2020)

MaryLou123 said:


> Many thanks RedOnion.  I took out the main mortgage in 2004 and was fixed for a year then what I paid in 2005 2006 and 2007 varied in the same way as a tracker, and the interest was the same as the tracker rate (according to ECB rates).  I feel I was wrongly taken off the tracker in 2008 but am having difficulty proving this.  any help appreciated thanks


they may use one reference account number, but the "top-up" is a separate loan that had a separate application, but for ease, its paid in tandem with the existing loan. In effect you have 2 mortgages secured on the one property and both are separate in their terms and conditions

Unless the original loan & fixed rate documents gave you something in writing that after your one year fixed rate you would move to a tracker rate, you have no case.

Standard variable mortgages also moved up and down in tandem with the ECB and would have been very close to what a tracker was until 2010 when the banks realised they didn't have to and started the big SVR ripoff.


----------



## Gimmestrength (27 Jan 2020)

peemac said:


> Unless the original loan & fixed rate documents gave you something in writing that after your one year fixed rate you would move to a tracker rate, you have no case.



This is not true. Lots of people got redress and compensation who did not have tracker or % above ecb in their paperwork as is detailed on many threads here


----------



## RedOnion (27 Jan 2020)

Gimmestrength said:


> This is not true


Yes, technically it's not true.

But in the context of the OPs post, they have 2 separate contracts, with separate terms and conditions.
The operational treatment under a single master account number is not enough to change that.

They may for other reasons be entitled to tracker, but they're starting down the wrong rabbit hole looking at the account number.


----------



## peemac (27 Jan 2020)

Gimmestrength said:


> This is not true. Lots of people got redress and compensation who did not have tracker or % above ecb in their paperwork as is detailed on many threads here


In relation to the op's post and the fact that the mortgage is from 2004, this is totally true.

You are probably talking about the infamous flyer. That applied from 2006-2008.


----------



## MaryLou123 (30 Aug 2020)

Thanks for all your assistance. Can any one please advise what the prevailing interest rate was with IIB/ KBC in 2003 and 2004 and is this a tracker?
Thank you


----------



## bluestilton (21 Sep 2020)

MaryLou123 you mention in an earlier post that you had a check of your mortgage carried out. Would it be possible for you to provide me with details of the company/individual as I would like to have an audit of my mortgages undertaken. Thank you.


----------



## MaryLou123 (25 Sep 2020)

No problem at all, how do I do that on here, can you message me for an email?  Thanks


----------



## WizardDr (1 Oct 2020)

Padraic Kissane imo


----------

